
GNU founder Stallman calls DRM’d Steam for Linux games “unethical” - macco
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/gnu-founder-stallman-calls-drmd-steam-for-linux-games-unethical/
======
ek
Sensationalism alert. This is a soundbyte; here's more context and less shitty
journalism: [http://www.muktware.com/4042/richard-m-stallman-steam-
good-g...](http://www.muktware.com/4042/richard-m-stallman-steam-good-
gnulinux)

~~~
jeffool
Eh, maybe the headline, but the article is mediocre.

Why not link to Stallman's actual post?
<https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/nonfree-games.en.html>

~~~
SeppoErviala
Stallman is being consistent with his previous statements yet surprises me by
being quite pragmatic about the issue.

He has a valid point. You have more freedom if you run proprietary software on
free OS than when you run proprietary software on proprietary OS. As a bonus
point presence of Steam on Linux will probably bring fixes to free software
graphics and sound components.

------
jeffool
As a random person who likes the idea of open and free software (and realize
"open" and "free" aren't interchangeable), but doesn't care if people want to
charge for their software (in this case games,) I'm glad he's offering a
pragmatist view on this.

~~~
icebraining
Well, rms was never against charging for software; in fact, he encourages it.

<https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html>

~~~
joesb
The page basically says "Go ahead. Charge for the software as much as you'd
like. Because the user can always download your software without charge from
somewhere else anyway."

~~~
gizmo686
Which differs from non-free software how?

